# Christmas in Cyprus



## jkelly (May 21, 2009)

Hi Folks

Dee and I are intending moveing out 2011 and next back end we are comming over for a couple of weeks to do research and live as you would day to day to get a feel of Cyprus life - costs weather etc.

Had the idea of staying over Christmas - how is Christmas celibrated in Cyprus?
what is the weather like? still have the silly?british idea of cold frosty weather/Christmas trees/carol services etc although not expecting farther Christmas popping down the chimeney anymore!and not expecting frost!

It will probebly our last Christmas in the UK next year so don't want to miss the feel of Christmas.

Thanks ( sorry about the spelling)

Jim


----------



## HUDDY (Oct 25, 2008)

jkelly said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Dee and I are intending moveing out 2011 and next back end we are comming over for a couple of weeks to do research and live as you would day to day to get a feel of Cyprus life - costs weather etc.
> 
> ...


Hi Jim. Christmas is well celebrated over here. Already the traffic islands and roads have their trimmings up. The weather is not too cold but there again it is winter. In our garden yesterday it was 20c. We live in Paphos near to the Med. Anything else we can help with, let us know. John (Huddy):ranger:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Jim,

It can feel a little bit strange celebrating Christmas when it is warm outside. (We have even had Xmas dinner outside one year because it was so warm.)
This will be our 5th (or is it the 6th?) xmas here and we love it. 
The winter is just beginning for us and we are getting rain at nights but still lovely sunny spells during the day where you can sit out and catch some rays if you want.
It gets a bit chilly in the evenings now but we havnt used any heating yet and it is rare that we have to until closer to Xmas or even just after.
The shops are now full of xmas goodies andthe lights are up everywhere so paphos looks really nice at nights.
Acutally for the Cypriots, Easter is more important than Christmas being orthodox Christians and the celebrations at Easter are far more elaborate but they do celebrate xmas as well.

Veronica


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

To me the only downside to Christmas in Cyprus is not having a real Christmas tree that makes the whole house smell. Last year we found a Charlie Brown tree and it was 50e, so I went and bought a small fake tree.The pile of presents is much bigger than the tree.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> To me the only downside to Christmas in Cyprus is not having a real Christmas tree that makes the whole house smell. Last year we found a Charlie Brown tree and it was 50e, so I went and bought a small fake tree.The pile of presents is much bigger than the tree.


I gave up with real trees years ago because I was fed up with all the mess from dropped needles. There are such real looking artificial trees available and I use pot pourri etc to give the lovely xmas scents so I have not missed the real trees.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Veronica said:


> I gave up with real trees years ago because I was fed up with all the mess from dropped needles. There are such real looking articficail trees available and I use pot pourri etc to give the lovely xmas scents so I have not missed the real trees.


Good idea about the pot pourri. I'll try that.
Another q for you Veronica? How can friends see Isabella's article from last night? Do I have to forward or just give them a link?

Thanks
Dina


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

jkelly said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Dee and I are intending moveing out 2011 and next back end we are comming over for a couple of weeks to do research and live as you would day to day to get a feel of Cyprus life - costs weather etc.
> 
> ...



Hello Jim,

As has already been pointed out, by far the most important celebration in Cyprus (being Orthodox) is Easter - Christmas is little more than a day off with a few televised church services and maybe a family dinner, but the traditional fare here would be souvla pork rather than turkey and things such as Xmas pudding and brandy cream etc would be difficult to get hold of. Actually you can get hold of pretty much anything these days if you have the pocket for it. This is a good thing (I don't have the pocket) as it forces us to make our own, so spiced beef, Xmas cake and puddings are all started in October and our christmases have been more christmassy than we experienced in the UK. It being freezing cold also helps, which is why we normally head up to the mountains where there is normally frost and if you're lucky snow and the traditional village houses at dusk with their smoking chimneys makes for a cosy Christmas and there is no shortage of relatively cheap hotels to stay in. Of course Xmas is becoming a commercial opportunity more than anything else and so most municipalities string up lights and dump unconvincing snowmen and father Christmases on roundabouts and quite a few villages get a few lights. Thankfully only a few foreigners have brought over the growing custom of plastering cheap lights over their houses. Gift giving is not traditional or obscene drunkenness which is also quite refreshing. The only thing that's really missing that I do miss are christmas carols - there is only one real traditional carol that most children sing quite badly and unenthusiastically from door to door (in Nicosia at least) which is quite depressing. During our first Xmas in Nicosia a few years back it snowed. The weather does have a general sunny disposition but it always feels colder in Cyprus than the UK because few houses have effective heating. At night it can get uncomfortably cold which makes the hot toddy not only really welcome, but an absolute essential. Cheers, and Merry Xmas!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

In our village last year some lovely little Cypriot children came round on xmas eve carol singing. They were sooo sweet, they actually sang English Carols. 
If you want to be sure of some carols there are the Xmas services at the Anglican churches
We always venture up into the mountains at some point over the xmas break in the hope there will be some snow up there.

Veronica


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Veronica said:


> In our village last year some lovely little Cypriot children came round on xmas eve carol singing. They were sooo sweet, they actually sang English Carols.
> If you want to be sure of some carols there are the Xmas services at the Anglican churches
> We always venture up into the mountains at some point over the xmas break in the hope there will be some snow up there.
> 
> Veronica


There is carol singing at fountain in payia 6.00 on the 20th.
there was one last year at tree by harbour.
veronica that sounds so nice , hope you have the joy again this year.
Lucky lots of snow xmas day last year winter wonderland then back for afternoon stroll on beach,warm in the sun.


----------



## jkelly (May 21, 2009)

*Christmas*



HUDDY said:


> Hi Jim. Christmas is well celebrated over here. Already the traffic islands and roads have their trimmings up. The weather is not too cold but there again it is winter. In our garden yesterday it was 20c. We live in Paphos near to the Med. Anything else we can help with, let us know. John (Huddy):ranger:


Hi John

Thanks for that, we will be in Paphos and sounds like it will be OK at 20c - i will leave my wooly hat and gloves here - and no wellies!! sling the sledge and on with the cossey!
I think a nice carol service will suffice.

Paphos area is where we want to live and we have a great contact in Gloria at Paphos properties.

Jim


----------



## jkelly (May 21, 2009)

Thanks Veronica

I'm sure Christmas is what you make it and who you spend it with, bet you get raised eye brows if you go carol singing and knocking on doors wearing Bermudas and flip flops!

Talk again

Jim and Dee

:clap2:


Veronica said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> It can feel a little bit strange celebrating Christmas when it is warm outside. (We have even had Xmas dinner outside one year because it was so warm.)
> This will be our 5th (or is it the 6th?) xmas here and we love it.
> ...


----------



## dickd (May 18, 2009)

jkelly said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Dee and I are intending moveing out 2011 and next back end we are comming over for a couple of weeks to do research and live as you would day to day to get a feel of Cyprus life - costs weather etc.
> 
> ...


Hi, Jim,

There are carol services you can go to over the Christmas period. There are a number of international churches in Cyprus, which hold traditional Christmas services.
For example, Grace Church in Larnaca ( 8 Ayiou Neophytou Street ) has a Christmas meeting at 10.00 on 20 December, which anyone can attend.

Merry Christmas,

Dick.


----------



## Steve of Adelaide (Dec 13, 2009)

This will be my last Christmas for a while in Australia as we're moving to Cyprus in February. I'm looking forward to having Christmas in winter next year, but it looks like it won't be a white Christmas. ******... I've never even seen snow before.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Steve of Adelaide said:


> This will be my last Christmas for a while in Australia as we're moving to Cyprus in February. I'm looking forward to having Christmas in winter next year, but it looks like it won't be a white Christmas. ******... I've never even seen snow before.


Steve in February there will be plenty of snow up at Troodos. Take a trip up there, it dosnt take long. Just dont go on a Sunday as you cant move for Cypriots who go up to build snowmen in the backs of their pickups or on their car bonnets and drive back down to the coast with them. 


Veronica


----------



## Steve of Adelaide (Dec 13, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Steve in February there will be plenty of snow up at Troodos. Take a trip up there, it dosnt take long. Just dont go on a Sunday as you cant move for Cypriots who go up to build snowmen in the backs of their pickups or on their car bonnets and drive back down to the coast with them.
> 
> 
> Veronica


That would be a sight worth seeing, worth getting stuck in traffic... 
I can't wait to see snow! :clap2: Our kids are gonna love it... almost as much as me!


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Steve of Adelaide said:


> That would be a sight worth seeing, worth getting stuck in traffic...
> I can't wait to see snow! :clap2: Our kids are gonna love it... almost as much as me!


It snowed on Christmas Day in Nicosia about 8 years ago when we first visited and it definately feels colder here as most buildings are like fridges designed as they are for hot weather. I'm always chilled to the bone in Cyprus during winter even though its actually much colder in the UK, and there is almost always snow in most mountain areas here. We've been having quite a few tornados and torrential rain in Larnaca and Nicosia- actually quite dangerous and destructive weather over the past few months. There is a surge warning on the south east coast for storms due tonight and the torrential weather is set to remain until April - I expect there'll be LOTS of snow this winter!


----------



## Steve of Adelaide (Dec 13, 2009)

kimonas said:


> It snowed on Christmas Day in Nicosia about 8 years ago when we first visited and it definately feels colder here as most buildings are like fridges designed as they are for hot weather. I'm always chilled to the bone in Cyprus during winter even though its actually much colder in the UK, and there is almost always snow in most mountain areas here. We've been having quite a few tornados and torrential rain in Larnaca and Nicosia- actually quite dangerous and destructive weather over the past few months. There is a surge warning on the south east coast for storms due tonight and the torrential weather is set to remain until April - I expect there'll be LOTS of snow this winter!


I suspect that Cypriot and Australian houses are similar in that respect. I have a Canadian friend who says something similar about our winters - it feels colder at times because of our houses aren't designed with a cold winter in mind. The coldest temperature I remember is -1. I'll have to buy decent winter coats when we stopover in London on the way to our new home.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Steve of Adelaide said:


> This will be my last Christmas for a while in Australia as we're moving to Cyprus in February. I'm looking forward to having Christmas in winter next year, but it looks like it won't be a white Christmas. ******... I've never even seen snow before.


Boxing Day (26th December) is fun in Troodos Square. Everybody seems to head up there to enjoy the snow, yes there has been snow there for the last two years. We didn't go before so I don't know. There's music, hot food, stalls selling stuff and lots and lots of traffic! You will see the amusing sights of well dressed females trying to walk on snow and ice in boots with pencil thin, ridiculously high heels and people building snowmen everywhere!..... its mad but it has to be seen:clap2: at least once!


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Steve of Adelaide said:


> I suspect that Cypriot and Australian houses are similar in that respect. I have a Canadian friend who says something similar about our winters - it feels colder at times because of our houses aren't designed with a cold winter in mind. The coldest temperature I remember is -1. I'll have to buy decent winter coats when we stopover in London on the way to our new home.


Actually what you need is lots of layers as it is usually colder inside than outside. If you live in an apartment the situation is better.
As for the snow, I for once wont be heading up to see it for another few years. I have seen enough snow in New York to last me a while. To me snow means shoveling the sidewalks, not being able to drive, being in the subway stuffed like sardines while it leaks water on your head, not being able to get a cab for hours,having to change in and out of snow boots everytime you leave the office, carrying extra shoes and clothes to change in and out of the wet ones, -10 degrees or lower, slipping on black ice -which is what happened to me in Feb 08 before our move here and I still have back problems because of it.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Steve of Adelaide said:


> I suspect that Cypriot and Australian houses are similar in that respect. I have a Canadian friend who says something similar about our winters - it feels colder at times because of our houses aren't designed with a cold winter in mind. The coldest temperature I remember is -1. I'll have to buy decent winter coats when we stopover in London on the way to our new home.


You will rarely need a warm coat even in the winter. A good fleece jacket with a jumper under it is usually sufficient. 
What you will need is warm jogging bottoms and warm tops for in the house in the evenings. 
The thing we found in the past is that our legs and feet would get cold in the house at nights and if they are cold you feel all over and once you get cold it is hard to get warmed up. We now make sure that we have warm pants, long thick socks and warm slippers and we no longer feel cold at nights. The trick is dont allow yourself to get cold, wrap up early.

Veronica


----------



## Steve of Adelaide (Dec 13, 2009)

BabsM said:


> Boxing Day (26th December) is fun in Troodos Square. Everybody seems to head up there to enjoy the snow, yes there has been snow there for the last two years. We didn't go before so I don't know. There's music, hot food, stalls selling stuff and lots and lots of traffic! You will see the amusing sights of well dressed females trying to walk on snow and ice in boots with pencil thin, ridiculously high heels and people building snowmen everywhere!..... its mad but it has to be seen:clap2: at least once!


That sounds awesome!


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Steve of Adelaide said:


> That sounds awesome!


And last winter it was possible to ski well into March.... might be better this winter, you may be able to ski in April


----------

